# Officers respond to a call about a "Vicious Rottweiler"



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

With all the bull shit I post, here is something on the lighter side!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You can get me to go anywhere for a sammitch!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> You can get me to go anywhere for a sammitch!


I'll follow you to hell and back for a bacon egg and cheese on a plain bagel.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

It's good that it worked out the way it did, but not a well thought out plan by the caller.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I love this video. I’ve had a few Rottweilers and my current fella just turned 1. Yes they are a powerful and intimidating looking dog, but just because you are scared and/or don’t like dogs or Rottweilers specifically DOES NOT mean they’re vicious. Yes he was wrong for breaking into your car but sorry he didn’t listen to your commands Karen....awesome job by the first officer. I’d like to buy her a replacement sandwich! 

Respect, train and socialize your dog and they will be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

USAF286 said:


> I love this video. I’ve had a few Rottweilers and my current fella just turned 1. Yes they are a powerful and intimidating looking dog, but just because you are scared and/or don’t like dogs or Rottweilers specifically DOES NOT mean they’re vicious. Yes he was wrong for breaking into your car but sorry he didn’t listen to your commands Karen....awesome job by the first officer. I’d like to buy her a replacement sandwich!
> 
> Respect, train and socialize your dog and they will be fine.
> 
> ...


In his defense she invited him in.


----------



## davem978 (May 14, 2021)

USAF286 said:


> I love this video. I’ve had a few Rottweilers and my current fella just turned 1. Yes they are a powerful and intimidating looking dog, but just because you are scared and/or don’t like dogs or Rottweilers specifically DOES NOT mean they’re vicious. Yes he was wrong for breaking into your car but sorry he didn’t listen to your commands Karen....awesome job by the first officer. I’d like to buy her a replacement sandwich!
> 
> Respect, train and socialize your dog and they will be fine.
> 
> ...


I have a rottie myself , he’s almost 2. Best dog I’ve ever owned


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

He's a good boi - he was just hungry and cold!


----------

